# Latest Duck Calls



## Rkent (Jan 8, 2013)

First call is crosscut osage and cocabola. Second call is mesquite.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice. I saw them over on another site. Love the xcut hedge


----------

